# Firestone Super Crusher



## Nashman (Oct 5, 2017)

I got some NOS ball end grips coming in the mail. (Scott Mc), I hammered/straightened a bit (note one leg is aluminum..Ha!!) on a rear rack I had, filled pre-drilled holes with glass reflectors, primed and set it up on the '47-55ish Firestone Super Crusher. Dig the paperboy ducks (Dan bones) and the NOS Delta rocket ray light ( bad CAL Bob), I primed on top, Skull caps.. My favourite springer of all time. Great ride.


----------

